# Eheim 2215 - Help me set it up ??



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

I picked up a used eheim 2215, no instructions. The canister has (from bottom up) coarse pad, bio balls, fine pad, lid. 

I cannot figure out the rest. Attached is a photo. Can you help me? I think I am short a hose and some way to get the water back in the tank. I assume the water comes IN thru the top and OUT the bottom. 

chaz


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Nope water comes in the bottom and goes out the top. Tell you what, if there isn't an instruction booklet online I can send you one with the ladders tomorrow if you PM me in time. I have an extra booklet lying around.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

It sounds like the inside of the canister is taken care of. The bio-balls and the pads are fine.

You need to plumb it.

First off...it looks like a couple of things are missing (at least one thing for sure). The tap connectors. Those three valve bits on the floor. There should be four. Two male connectors and two female connectors. Those are placed in the tubing between the hard plastic intake and the filter and the spraybar and the filter. They close off the siphon and allow you to disconnect the filter from the primed tubing system. They go inline as in this picture I grabbed form Big Al's








One of these units of two go in the intake line and the out take line.

The next bit I think is missing is the outlet tube. here is another Big Al shot:










This tube attachs to the outtake tubing and brings the out take into the aquarium and to the spraybar.

Here is how all the parts would fit together if they were all there.

J -tube with strainer - tubing-tap connectors (two piece unit) - tubing - filter intake (bottom of canister) -canister filter itself - filter out take (top of canister) - tubing - tap connectors (two piece unit) - tubing - outlet tube - small piece of tubing - spraybar.

It may look crazy, but it is pretty simple really.

Mike


----------



## MIL007 (Mar 17, 2006)

where do you live...ill come over and plug it in for ya


----------



## seastar0328 (Apr 3, 2004)

I have almost the same filter (2213 it looks the same) and saved the instructions, if you want I can scan them for you just pm me and it is no problem. It's easy to set up but at least the manual can let you know what you're missing. Momotaro is right, you are missing the hose and one connector (and I think it's there but make sure you have the endcap on the spraybar) Also there's a small green hard plastic piece that connects the spraybar and the "in" hose and a hard plastic curved piece that keeps the hose connected to the spraybar from kinking and of course you might want the suction cups too. It's not hard to set up, just be careful priming the pump when you get there if you do it by mouth. I didn't expect the water to come out so quickly, ended up with a mouthful of water, and an amused audience. If you can't find the parts online or around you, I know my LFS carries most eheim replacement parts or can order them for you. I can give you their website as well.


----------



## bavarian3 (Feb 22, 2005)

seastar0328 said:


> It's not hard to set up, just be careful priming the pump when you get there if you do it by mouth. I didn't expect the water to come out so quickly, ended up with a mouthful of water, and an amused


Youre suppose to suck on the output side silly :tongue: The water will take the time to fill up the cannister and youll have plenty of time to screw together the open disconnect valve while its filling.

-Charles


----------



## seastar0328 (Apr 3, 2004)

*ahhh....*



bavarian3 said:


> Youre suppose to suck on the output side silly :tongue: The water will take the time to fill up the cannister and youll have plenty of time to screw together the open disconnect valve while its filling.
> 
> -Charles



So that's why....I should have read the instructions rather than listening to the LFS guy and to the boys who were standing around doing nothing and doubting I could set it up on my own....good to know now in case I ever have to do it again with fishy-er water....I'm gonna dust off my DUH sign and tape it on my head! That's how I've been priming them all!!!! LOL

:iamwithst


----------

